
Linear Regression in C with comments (in case someone wants to try out) - vc30
https://github.com/vc-30/numerical-programing/tree/master/simple_linear_regression
======
wenc
I'm not sure this should be on the front page. It is quite trivial, and more
of a homework exercise than usable code (also, almost all programming
languages have LR libraries/functions that are production-ready).

~~~
vc30
Thanks for your feedback, and I understand your point. I will be focusing on
adding codes which are more difficult. Also maybe you can check the Kalman
Filter code using C++ (again one find this in popular framework, but someone
who is learning might find it useful).

~~~
wenc
Kalman Filters, while not as trivial, are also very common and there are
already tons of excellent tutorials and code out there (many of them have been
posted here before -- feel free to search on hn.algolia.com).

I encourage you to push yourself a bit more and explore areas beyond textbook
material, and maybe write an article with your contribution to the subject
matter.

~~~
vc30
Ok noted. In the phase of learning to write technical blog , hopefully will
soon be able to come up with one. And once again thanks for providing your
valuable guidance.

